# a new ESFJ?



## dasch (Dec 6, 2009)

Hi to all!

I started to browse through Personality Cafe and I decided that one day, I should register. I don't see much of the ESFJs around here, lurking around so I decided to register today. Well, I'm 19 years old and turning 20 next year and hopefully, almost done with College. Anyway, I hope I can get to know the people here. :happy:


----------



## Mr. CafeBot (Jun 13, 2009)

*Welcome to PersonalityCafe!*

*You are hearing a robotic sounding voice coming towards you*



Greetings Mochi and welcome to PersonalityCafe!! My name is Mr. CafeBot. I am here to personally greet you and thank you for joining our humble little forum. No matter your type, you will surely experience a wonderful time with the members of this forum. We cater to all personality types so you will never feel alone or weird. Truth is this forum is full of weirdos!! Pleazeee hel.... *Ahem*I mean we have the nicest people you will ever meet. 

If you need basic forum information our newbie guide link is here...
http://personalitycafe.com/intro/2319-friendly-guide-newbies.html

To keep the forum entertaining and safe, our forum rules link is here...
http://personalitycafe.com/announcements/540-personality-cafe-forum-rules.html

If you need any help or have any suggestions, please let us know here...
http://personalitycafe.com/support-suggestions/

We will always be glad to help you!

Again, welcome to our forum Mochi. We hope that your experience with us is tremendously benevolent!

P.S.

Please tip me 1 gold. I need to buy more coffee! @[email protected]


----------



## Grey (Oct 10, 2009)

Welcome to the forum; please enjoy your stay. I do hope you contribute; ESFJs are lovely to have around.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Nov 6, 2009)

Welcome to Personality Cafe, Mochi . Don't be a stranger...perhaps some cookies will help you feel at home...?


----------



## Lucretius (Sep 10, 2009)

Welcome to Personality Cafe, Mochi! roud:


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

*Welcome to the forum* :happy:


----------



## Inky (Dec 2, 2008)

Hi Mochi! Welcome :happy:
Just a random question (actually not really, from your avatar and username) - do you like manga? :crazy:
Because I do :blushed:


----------



## jozstyl (Nov 13, 2009)

Welcome! I am an ESFJ fan...looking forward to seeing you in the forums.


----------



## Liontiger (Jun 2, 2009)

Omg, ESFJ :shocked: Quick! Don't let it leave!

*pounceytackle*


----------



## Happy (Oct 10, 2008)

Greetings Mochie! Welcome to Personality Cafe! Thank you very much for joining our humble little forum. We hope you have a great time with us! I love ESFJ's. My gf is one.


----------



## dasch (Dec 6, 2009)

penpaperaser said:


> Hi Mochi! Welcome :happy:
> Just a random question (actually not really, from your avatar and username) - do you like manga? :crazy:
> Because I do :blushed:


Hi there! and thank you!

do I like Manga? I've never seen an episode, neither am I a huge fan of Anime or Manga, I put that as a 
picture randomly! I had nothing else in mind but to put that as an avatar! :tongue:
glad you asked!



> Welcome to Personality Cafe, Mochi . Don't be a stranger...perhaps some cookies will help you feel at home...?


that was sweet! for some reason, cookies make me feel at home! :blushed:
thanks everyone for the welcome! I appreciate it! :happy:


----------

